# BBN - Baby Bunting Group



## System (23 September 2015)

Baby Bunting is Australia's largest specialty retailer of baby goods, primarily catering to parents with children from newborn to three years of age.

It is anticipated that BBN will list on the ASX during October 2015.

http://www.babybunting.com.au


----------



## skc (15 December 2015)

*Re: BBN - Baby Bunting Group IPO*



System said:


> Baby Bunting is Australia's largest specialty retailer of baby goods, primarily catering to parents with children from newborn to three years of age.
> 
> It is anticipated that BBN will list on the ASX during October 2015.
> 
> http://www.babybunting.com.au




I can't quite believe how high this float is trading at.

Baby products are some of the MOST competitive categories in the retail market. It's available everywhere from specialty stores to KMart to ebay. I am struggling to think of how one company can have sustainable competitive advantage... except may be scale and lowest costs (which is quite dangerous for a fragmented category). Has BBN got that scale?

Here's one that didn't quite make it...
http://www.smh.com.au/small-busines...was-going-down-down-down-20151215-glnqhz.html


----------



## systematic (15 December 2015)

I just wish I could've gotten in with a discount card (do they still do those?) a couple-and-a-half years ago.  Don't care about the business; would've saved me a fortune $$$


----------



## silence (19 December 2015)

Uptrend forming over the last few weeks.

Might have to look at this if BAL and A2M stop making me richer by the day.


----------



## Junior (26 February 2016)

Has anyone had a close look at this one...if they are truly to become the Bunnings of the Baby World, they will find a place in the long-term portfolio....at what price is the question.

Why are they being sold down today?


----------



## greggles (10 August 2018)

Huge gap up for Baby Bunting Group this morning following the release of their FY18 financial results.

Here are the details:






Total online sales grew 63% and made up 9.5% of total sales. Click and collect grew 66% during the year and was 27% of online sales.

Sales from the companies expanding range of private label and exclusive products grew 100%, representing 20.9% of total sales.

The company noted in its announcement this morning that its four largest specialty baby goods competitors entered external administration during the year and have either ceased trading or are expected to do so shortly. It is inevitable that this will assist BBL with growth in FY19 as a lack of competition should help with both sales and margins.

Chartwise, BBL experienced a decline in its share price from $3.20 in August 2016 to $1.25 earlier this year. Volume and share price began to increase noticeably at the end of July leading to today's huge move north following the FY18 results.

BBL is currently trading at $2.19, up 25.96% from yesterday's close.


----------



## bigdog (15 February 2019)

Market did not like news with share price down at 10:23 today






Motley Fool reports
https://au.finance.yahoo.com/news/baby-bunting-delivers-28-increase-222559991.html

*Baby Bunting delivers 28% increase in half year profits*

Baby Bunting Group Ltd (ASX: BBN) share price could be on the move on Friday after the baby products retailer released a strong half year result."

*What happened in the first half?*
For the six months ended December 31, Baby Bunting achieved sales of $177.7 million, up an impressive 17.2% on the prior corresponding period. This was driven by the easing of tough trading conditions, online sales growth, the addition of five stores to its network, and strong comparable store sales growth of 9.5%.

Online sales grew 61% during the period and now account for 11.5% of total sales. Click and collect was a key driver of this growth with sales growing an incredible 97%. Management revealed that in areas where Baby Bunting has a store, click and collect sales now represent 47% of online sales in that area.

Thanks to a 160 basis points increase in its gross margin to 34.6%, gross profit increased 22.9% to $61.5 million. Pro forma EBITDA came in 25% higher at $11.6 million and statutory net profit after tax rose 27.8% to $5.2 million or 4.1 cents on a per share basis.

This return to form allowed the Baby Bunting board to declare a fully franked interim dividend of 3.3 cents per share, up 18% on the same period last year.

Baby Bunting’s CEO and Managing Director, Matt Spencer, was rightfully pleased with the company’s performance in the first half.

He said: “I am proud of our first half performance. We started the year in unsettled trading times with major competitor disruption and Toys R Us / Babies R Us in administration. As a Team, we developed a plan to capture market share, stabilise gross margin and invest in our business to support the future growth opportunity. With great focus, we have achieved what we needed to do, and at the end of the half we have seen strong market share growth and a recovery in gross margins back to levels that support our ongoing growth strategy.”

Management has held firm with its upgraded FY 2019 EBITDA guidance range of $25 million to $27 million, excluding employee equity incentive expenses. This represents growth of between 34% to 45%.


----------



## bigdog (31 January 2020)

My share tip for February 2020

Morgans Reporting Season February 2020
https://www.morgans.com.au/research-and-markets/reporting-calendar

14/02/2020 *Baby Bunting Group* 
BBN ADD

We expect a strong result from BBN with EBITDA +38% (GM expansion a key contributor). While 1H20 LFL sales growth may fall short of FY guidance expectations (if website search function issues hasn’t been resolved), GM expansion can offset this. We expect a strong result/growth which could lead to FY20 guidance looking conservative


----------



## Joules MM1 (29 March 2021)

bigdog said:


> My share tip for February 2020
> 
> Morgans Reporting Season February 2020
> https://www.morgans.com.au/research-and-markets/reporting-calendar
> ...



friendly trend, @bigdog?


			https://www.tradingview.com/x/kG8h48Jg/


----------



## Joules MM1 (8 June 2021)

TradingView Chart
					






					www.tradingview.com
				



..and the beat goes on
..hard not to like


----------



## Miner (11 October 2022)

Hello BBN holders/followers/watchers.
No posting for about 16 months and no comments on the price crash either.
Market must have combed through these announcement's and found  few holes through to punish the stock. one of them the lesser profit





__





						Loading...
					





					cdn-api.markitdigital.com
				








__





						Loading...
					





					cdn-api.markitdigital.com


----------

